# Rapido fresh water tanks



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

Reading the posts regarding the fresh on board water tanks in some of the rapido range which includeds my model, I decided i would try and come up with an idear that would prewarn me of any water leakage.while i was on a shopping trip i popped into a poundland and by chance found a water alarm,they are same size as a smoke alarm they require 1, 9volt battery theire is 3 small probes on the underside slightly raised so i have cut a peice of cardboard the same size and put it on the bottom so the cardboard touches the floor and acts as blotting paper and draws the water on to the probes,I then duck taped it to the floor near the water tank i just hope i dont hear it go off but at least i will be pre warned and will be able to drain down quick .i hope this tip will also be of use to other motorhome owners.


----------

